# Vehicle Age Limits - Don't Bother with Uber Select?



## The Big Australian (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm not really understanding the "year" limits for some cars.
Some of the "less expensive" options such as Skoda, VW, and Volvo, specify 2012 or later. 
Which just so happens to be 5 years, ie half the regular age.

So the big question must be, if somebody gets sucked into buying a 2012 model, by next year is it then too old?
I have asked Uber, and they keep telling me that the car must be less than 10, so I can use a 2012 model up until 2022. 
But then why have the 2012 limit to begin with.
Did Skoda, VW, and Volvo all suddenly become awesome in 2012?

At this point, this is pretty much only curiosity on my part, but I'd like to know if anyone has any further info.
eg last year was the limit 2011???

In my opinion, this is potentially a huge trap. Not many people who own these types of cars as daily drivers are suddenly going to take up Ubering. So they're targeting people who are going to acquire them for that purpose.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

The Big Australian said:


> So the big question must be, if somebody gets sucked into buying a 2012 model, by next year is it then too old?


Correct. Uber's support is notoriously bad at giving correct info. Their list of accepted vehicles is what they will allow for the moment. You could find that a particular car that you think has 4 years to go isn't accepted next year when the list is revised.



The Big Australian said:


> At this point, this is pretty much only curiosity on my part, but I'd like to know if anyone has any further info.
> eg last year was the limit 2011???


Select only came out in Perth a month or so ago, so there isn't a last year. I'd imagine the age limits will increment by one at a minimum.


----------



## The Big Australian (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow, I actually got close to a honest answer from Uber. 
He essentially told me not to bother with UberSelect. 
Firstly he went out of his way to emphasise that Uber can and will randomly change the vehicle list on me.
Then he also pointed out that I have buckley's of maintaining the necessary 4.6 rating.


----------



## DShunnery (Apr 22, 2017)

Some cars specs change from year to year. For instance, the car I drive, prior to 2012 was only a 4 seater, hence inelligable for uber. After 2012 they became 5 seaters.


----------



## JimmyAU (Apr 11, 2017)

no trap, if you can read and understand English & basic Maths, then there is no problem.

So Uber say 2012 as a minimum for some Select cars, and? what's wrong with that?

Do you honestly want to buy a 2007, or 2008 Audi or Passat? (with high kilometres) really, that's your choice and like any other Uber car, it must be 10 years or younger.

I don't know what your beef is here, Uber set the rules and they say 2012 for some Select car, that's the rules. as a Rider I will not pay a premium fare to ride in a 2007/8 high kilometre (mid prestige car), get it? the Riders expect something nice if they are going to pay higher fare.



The Big Australian said:


> Wow, I actually got close to a honest answer from Uber.
> He essentially told me not to bother with UberSelect.
> Firstly he went out of his way to emphasise that Uber can and will randomly change the vehicle list on me.
> Then he also pointed out that I have buckley's of maintaining the necessary 4.6 rating.


I call bullshit on this alleged convo. (just saying').

Look Mate, you are doing your best not to get a UberSELECT vehicle, great! more higher paying Riders for us! Go and get a Yaris and be done with it and stop trying feel good about about your self - ill informed question/answer.


----------



## The Big Australian (Aug 19, 2017)

JimmyAU said:


> Go and get a Yaris and be done with it and stop trying feel good about about your self


When somebody on an Uber forum, uses a Yellow Lambo as their avatar, its a pretty safe bet that in addition to a ridiculously small penis, they drive a busted-ass 10 yr old Kia.



JimmyAU said:


> I call bullshit on this alleged convo. (just saying').


I call '****wit' on your whole existence (just saying.)


----------

